# Aperture a good brand?



## Michael_

I got an aperture 10k waterproof jacket in varsity style in blue and grey.

The other one I got was dc's forte alloy khaki 2013 jacket.
The d'c is 5k water proof! Thanks guys
I know dc's better of course but do they both do the same


----------



## Michael_

Anyone? clear this up for me cause Idk about aperture


----------



## bseracka

You can do much better than aperture and better than DC. If you're on a budget buy NOS that's a season or 2 old. Outerwear doesn't have an expiration date unless it's an odd color or style. Personally I'd look for something that's 15k minimum.


----------



## Michael_

Really? I though DC was good. I thought 180 for a jacket was too much then I got a god deal on the forte dc. For 115 then found this jacket for 60$


----------



## bseracka

Sometimes you get what you pay for and sometimes you get to pay for marketing. If you're trying to save money look at clearence items: evo, utah skis, dept of goods etc


----------



## snowklinger

The only thing that matters is the tech in the jacket in question. Most brands make high and low end jackets. I like DC style but I wouldn't necessarily count on it for functionality - they are certainly not a contender in the outerwear arena.

Deals are deals and if you use the product...:dunno: who cares?

In CO, you can practically wear cotton because the snow and air is so dry, but I know on the coasts you are basically riding through fog and spit....


----------



## Michael_

Thanks guys.. I don't know muh about brands lol, but what are the price range for nice jackets usually? And when I had the 10k DC servo, I was not even wet at all.


----------

